# Pigeon Igloo



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

After our last 3 day snow storm, my loft looked more like an igloo than a loft 

The birds didn't seem to mind, but even looking at a snow shovel puts me in a foul mood 

Here's to hoping I have no reason to see one again until next year...


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I'll second that sentiment!! The last few days in Connecticut have given me a taste of spring and I'm loving it!

Hugh


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! That's a great photo! Beautiful white birds. 

I'm glad we don't have to deal with that here in socal. Do you do white dove releases?


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

yes it was a snowy winter for us here in north carolina also. more snow this season than last 4-7 years combined i think or atlest it felt that way to me and it was really just down right cold this winter but thankfully it might all be behind us now. temps are in early 60's and night is low 40's so looks like spring is here. makes me happy and looks like it makes all the wildlife happy also. i hear song birds singing starting to see different kind of birds at the feeders to. so here's to a good warm/hot summer for everyone =)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Your white birds look so nice against the snowy background!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

TerriB said:


> Your white birds look so nice against the snowy background!



They do look good! Right now its 65 and sunny here in Ohio. For ONCE this winter Im not wishing I lived anywhere else!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

today here we are getting lots of rain, so much so thats it is flooding everything everywhere which is not good ,so which is worse ,excessive snow or rain


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful birds. great pic


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Why thank you all! Thank goodness spring seems to be on it's way in here now too
Now it is rain, bucketloads...crappy stuff in it's own right. But at least we don't have to shovel it.



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Wow! That's a great photo! Beautiful white birds.
> 
> I'm glad we don't have to deal with that here in socal. Do you do white dove releases?


I don't yet, but am hoping to work towards it in time. These guys are loft potatoes until then, livin' the good life


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bella said:


> Why thank you all! Thank goodness spring seems to be on it's way in here now too
> Now it is rain, bucketloads...crappy stuff in it's own right. But at least we don't have to shovel it.
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh...a pampered life they lead!.....

They say you can earn some pretty good money doing a few releases a month.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice photo


----------

